# People Mover



## TBigLug (Jul 5, 2017)

Just starting to learn about EV's. I have been kicking around an idea for an elwctric people mover. Some questions for the experts. General stats are, 18'x8' deck (like a flatbed hay wagon), pickup truck front and rear axles (probably 3/4 ton), manual transmission and transfer case (most likely from same truck), empty weight 2500-3000 lbs ish, fully laden with people 6000-7000 lbs ish, working speed 5 mph, top speed 10 mph, range on full charge would be great to get 5 miles. What kind of motor should I look for? Is a forklift motor over/ underkill? What speed should the motor turn at to be it's most efficient? I envision a solar panel mounted above the driver and a small gas generator mounted to run a charger if need be. It would be used for hay rides at a tree farm, parades, etc. What do the experts think, totally out of my gourd or doable?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
With your low speed requirements a fork lift motor would be ideal - you may even be able to get away with the forklift controller and running at forklift voltages 
(forklift motors in electric cars are normally run at much higher voltages)

Motor rpm will depend on voltage - at normal forklift voltage (48v) the motor will run at 1500rpm (ish)

In a car we would increase the voltage to 144v+ and the rpm to about 4000rpm

You idea sounds fine but you will probably only use bottom gear


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

11" motor, drive train out of a 4x4 or jeep for that rock crawling speed gear ratio, chevy battery pack, drive that all day on a charge.


----------

